# Directions To York River Hot Ditch?



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

I've never had the opportunity to fish the York River Hot Ditch, I was just curious on how do u get there coming from Ocean View in Norfolk, I know u can jump on I-64 west, get off at the Lee Hall exit, but where do I go from there? Been hearing a lot about it lately(aside from The E.River "Hot" ditch)

THANKS!!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

the way I go is take 1st j clyde exit (says yorktown) then go down take rt on goodwin neck rd then take left on hornsbyville rd, and a rt on waterview then park next to outfall.. if Im wrong someone correct me


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks Rockhead I will let u guys know how I did I will probably hit it in the AM! IF anyone wants to join?? LET ME KNOW

THANKS!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I think you forgot wolftrap.
The easist way is take 17 and when you pass the post office take the next right on wolftrap and follow it until the road T's then right the bear to the left on Watersview. Good luck.


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Does That Mean I have to Cross the Coleman Bridge going east or do I still get off at the yorktown exit and take goodwin neck rd?

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

RT17 is the yorktown exit off I64. The fastest way is right on to Wolftrap Rd. Which crosses Goodwin Neck Rd. It tee's at Horbsyville Rd which you take a right and then a left onto Waterview Rd. Goodwin Neck Road works as well it is just a little longer. You just take a left onto Hornsbyville Rd and a right on Waterview(goodwin Neck and Wolftrap cross). I hope this helps. Also sorry I forgot that Hornbyville rd connects with Goodwin Neck rd.


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Cool I will be there!!! Has anyone fished it recently I hear they're still catching a few spottails, and specks but thats "Word of Mouth", conditions have changed since I've heard these reports!! THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP HOPE TO SEE YOU'LL OUT THERE


----------



## eagleClaw (Apr 4, 2002)

Is there a power plant at the york ditch, and what type of fish do you catch there in the summer time, and is it safe to each fish that came out of there


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I drove out there today to look around, and talked to a couple regulars who were still lamenting the same fact that I harp on ... too many people keeping too many undersized fish. It happened right through December.

I talked to one guy who told me of a group (4)of folks he saw keep around 100 short drum out there between Christmas and New Years.

They don't keep them when I'm out there because they see me tagging the fish for VMRC, but I've been told as soon as I leave it's Open Season on Illegal Harvesting.

I've seen the rangers and I know they're around, but the number of illegally kept fish there in December alone probably rivals anything you guys see at Lynnhaven in the season.

THROW MORE BACK ... PHONE THE POLICE ON THE CHEATERS AND SCOFFLAWS

Jake Ace


----------



## seaweasel (Jan 21, 2003)

jake ace, 
where have you gotten tag returns from? I wonder how many of the York pups overwinter in that ditch. It was a great year for little drum this year and it would be nice if a lot made it through the winter. 
Tell everyone you see that the fish are not safe to eat- maybe then people will throw undersized fish back. seaweasel


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

If they need and I mean need to eat fish then go to the damn store.Man that drives me crazy!!!!!


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Same hear, Poleant, if they realized how big those pups actually got than maybe they would think twice about keeping an undersized pup or any other finfish at that, I mean it just pisses me off to see someone take an undersized fish and kill it like that!!

P.S. Fished the Ditch yesterday, caught about 30 pups(No Tags Jake Ace) on smokin shad assasin!


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

hey digger last sunday we went up thier and we got about 20 pluse pups off of fresh mullet...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Cool the place has alot of them.


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

ARE THE FISH SAFE TO EAT FROM THERE?


----------

